#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  8 Better methods to increase customer experience on the website.

## Bhavya

Most of the businesses focus on obtaining more backlinks and traffics. But it's really necessary to make the website user-friendly, then only you can impress your visitors to become your customers.

*Follow these steps to give your customers an exceptional experience on your website.*


Set your website search bar in the top-notchOffer live chat facilityAllow your customers to give reviewsSpeed up your website loading timePersonalise your website contentAdd filters for your products price, colour, size, style, range, brand and etc.Allow quick checkout for your customersGive multiple payment options for your customers


Guys, Do you know any other ways to improve customers experience on the website?

----------

